# X3 PASSING SHIFT VEHICLE DIES



## RHARAKAL (Jun 11, 2014)

Have a 2006 X3 3.0 automatic that when if revs over 4000 RPM to pass a vehicle the car dies and goes in to limp mode. I turn the car off and restart and the "4x4" yellow light comes on and hte "Brake" light lights up yellow. The car will get me home or to the office 15 miles) Next day when I start the car it is fine.

I had the AWD actuator replaced and it still is doing the same thing. Was told the transmission is shot. Car has 128,000 miles on it all Honolulu city driving.

Any thoughts?


----------

